# Looking for climbin stand parts



## GeauxLSU (Nov 11, 2004)

Posting for a friend.  Anyone recognize this stand.  It's a climber and it's sort of a 'reverse tree lounge' meaning you face towards the tree.  Looking for a replacement seat.  This is the top (seat) part.  Obviously...
TIA
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

That is one of the ones manufactured buy the stand I was talking about yesterday Deer Hunter Stands.  Go to deerhunterstands.com you can get a mnumber there to call.  He sells replacement slings.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 11, 2004)

Phil, with the picture it's hard to say for sure, though it looks like a Gunslinger stand to me made by JRH Industries.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 11, 2004)

*Different angle*

OK, this pic is terrible but it's a side angle.  He says this stand is REALLY old.  Maybe he'll just have to find a new seat that will work 'good enough' from one of the mfgs you guys list.  Thanks for the help!   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 11, 2004)

Phil, it looks like it may be an older version of the gunslinger to me.  If so it's made by JRH Sport Industries out of ST. Augustine, FL.  They don't have a website though Thier Tel. no. use to be 904-940-3381 and the replacement seat on May 1, 2000 was $35.00.

Ask your buddy if it sets up facing the tree only.  If so it is probably the gunslinger otherwise it could be the one Randy mentioned as that one will set up either way.

Good luck!


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

From the side view I now think it is NOT the Deerhunter stand.  Nut may be right.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 11, 2004)

There is a model on the site you posted Randy, that does not face away, but either way, yes this one is a 'face the tree' only style.  He thinks he bought it in AL several (maybe even 20!   ) years ago at a buckarama type event.  I've pointed him to this thread.  
Thanks again for the tips!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HayBurner (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a gunslinger and that looks just like the older model of that stand.
They also make a pad for that seat and it is well worth the money.


----------



## btt202 (Nov 11, 2004)

*stand*

hey just sell it to me for $50.00 and i'll find a seat.It's just the stand i been looking for!!!!!!


----------



## QUADSAC (Nov 11, 2004)

*stand parts*

here's a link on ebay, looks similar, don't know if it's the same stand.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=7113447686&rd=1&tc=photo#ebayphotohosting


----------

